# First road bike and first ride impressions



## GoRacers (Mar 1, 2012)

2012 S30








(I know it's facing the wrong way, but I didn't take it off the rack just for a quick pic).

Bought my first road bike and then went out of town on business for a week before getting to ride. Finally took it for a short ride on Sat and Sun. 

Here are some initial impressions:
1. Wow, road bikes are fast.
2. My endurance level sucks.
3. I'm hooked.


----------



## SRock24 (Mar 12, 2012)

I bought a 08 Specialized Allez Elite off a guy on craigslist and holy s*** the bike is quick! It was my first road bike and i have ridden my parents Specialized 10 sirrus and thought that was pretty light and fast but nothing compared to my new road bike.

i will post a pic when i can


----------



## SRock24 (Mar 12, 2012)

here she is...


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

How far have you gone in one trip?


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Just tried out a Spez Allez 2012 last weekend, and it feels so quick to get off the mark ... compared to my MTB with road wheels and tyres ... hence why I am on this forum now ... I think I will do the inevitable ... as I have done more miles on the road as opposed to off-road ...


----------



## SRock24 (Mar 12, 2012)

Switchblade906 said:


> How far have you gone in one trip?


longest to date has been a 47 miler. I am planning on doing a century ride in early May... hopefully.


----------



## SRock24 (Mar 12, 2012)

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> Just tried out a Spez Allez 2012 last weekend, and it feels so quick to get off the mark ... compared to my MTB with road wheels and tyres ... hence why I am on this forum now ... I think I will do the inevitable ... as I have done more miles on the road as opposed to off-road ...


road bikes are great, so are mountain bikes. Just be careful because it becomes addicting FAST! I started with a mountain bike then bought a road bike then a single speed then a fixie, now an upgraded mountain bike and now looking to make a fat tire bike... it all starts with one bike... hahaha


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow, i can't wait till i can go that far at once. I just started cycling about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## SRock24 (Mar 12, 2012)

Switchblade906 said:


> Wow, i can't wait till i can go that far at once. I just started cycling about 3 weeks ago.


o you will get there. especially on a road bike. thats just a good ol' ride on a saturday soon


----------



## sheepherder (Mar 11, 2012)

SRock24 said:


> I bought a 08 Specialized Allez Elite off a guy on craigslist and holy s*** the bike is quick! It was my first road bike and i have ridden my parents Specialized 10 sirrus and thought that was pretty light and fast but nothing compared to my new road bike.
> 
> i will post a pic when i can


I just started riding last year and I currently have the Specialized Sirrus Sport. I am enjoying it but am eager to get myself a real road bike but too bad I still can't afford it. I find the prices on Craigslist not to appealing. Did you get a really good deal or was it just a little less then the shops?


----------



## SRock24 (Mar 12, 2012)

sheepherder said:


> I just started riding last year and I currently have the Specialized Sirrus Sport. I am enjoying it but am eager to get myself a real road bike but too bad I still can't afford it. I find the prices on Craigslist not to appealing. Did you get a really good deal or was it just a little less then the shops?


i bought it off craigslist. a word of warning... be careful when you buy it. if they seem at all fishy or not really willing to tell you about anything about or on the bike i would not do so. the guy i bought it from was really cool and wasn't there trying to sell it or rip me off. i bought it for $650. I did have to adjust the front derailleur and put a new chain on but that is minor. If you have a friend who is really into bikes (if you dont, i would try and find one... they can save you alot of money  ) and take them there with you to check it out. Make sure the bike hasn't been crashed and if it has, find out what he did after (replacement parts, shifters, brakes, etc). they should be honest and i know it is kind of hard to tell but if your gut says no... WALK AWAY. there are plenty of fish in the sea.

try out road bikes at your local shops. try all brands or as many as you can. I didn't like the Trek road bikes but my buddy (knowledgeable bike buddy) absolutely loves them. Vise versa with Specialized. Its all about what feels the best.

hope this helps


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

SRock24 said:


> i bought it off craigslist. a word of warning... be careful when you buy it. if they seem at all fishy or not really willing to tell you about anything about or on the bike i would not do so. the guy i bought it from was really cool and wasn't there trying to sell it or rip me off. i bought it for $650. I did have to adjust the front derailleur and put a new chain on but that is minor. If you have a friend who is really into bikes (if you dont, i would try and find one... they can save you alot of money  ) and take them there with you to check it out. Make sure the bike hasn't been crashed and if it has, find out what he did after (replacement parts, shifters, brakes, etc). they should be honest and i know it is kind of hard to tell but if your gut says no... WALK AWAY. there are plenty of fish in the sea.
> 
> *try out road bikes at your local shops. try all brands or as many as you can*. I didn't like the Trek road bikes but my buddy (knowledgeable bike buddy) absolutely loves them. Vise versa with Specialized. Its all about what feels the best.
> 
> hope this helps


I think you're offering solid advice here, but if you're implying that someone should essentially 'use' a LBS's inventory to try out bikes with the intention to buy elsewhere, then sorry, but that's just not cool.

If we expect a level of respect from LBS's to call them reputable, then we have to operate under the same 'rules'.


----------



## SRock24 (Mar 12, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> I think you're offering solid advice here, but if you're implying that someone should essentially 'use' a LBS's inventory to try out bikes with the intention to buy elsewhere, then sorry, but that's just not cool.
> 
> If we expect a level of respect from LBS's to call them reputable, then we have to operate under the same 'rules'.


sorry. that came off wrong. I have bought 3 of 4 bikes I own from LBS. I get my road bike serviced at my LBS. I understand the business and retail side of things (I work in retail). It seems like the person is on a tight budget and if or i should say when he needs parts (and when I need parts) the LBS is the first place I go. why? because they are helpful and they give me honest advice. They know i am on a tight budget and enjoy riding and they enjoy helping me out (they know me by name). Sorry if that came off cheap a** and arrogant, I had no intention of doing so. My apologies PJ352.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

SRock24 said:


> sorry. that came off wrong. I have bought 3 of 4 bikes I own from LBS. I get my road bike serviced at my LBS. I understand the business and retail side of things (I work in retail). It seems like the person is on a tight budget and if or i should say when he needs parts (and when I need parts) the LBS is the first place I go. why? because they are helpful and they give me honest advice. They know i am on a tight budget and enjoy riding and they enjoy helping me out (they know me by name). Sorry if that came off cheap a** and arrogant, I had no intention of doing so. My apologies PJ352.


No worries, and need to apologize. You clarified and set the record straight. All's well that ends well.


----------



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

Yep It's addictive alright, so much that I wish I was out doing some cycling right now instead of seating on my ass driving a truck across country..


----------



## MikeWMass (Oct 15, 2011)

> right now instead of seating on my ass driving a truck across country..


I hope you are not literally driving while sending this!


----------



## GumbyN (Dec 6, 2010)

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> Just tried out a Spez Allez 2012 last weekend, and it feels so quick to get off the mark ... *compared to my MTB with road wheels and tyres* ... hence why I am on this forum now ...


that's what i did last year, moved from a MTB with road tires...


----------



## mjcz5853 (Mar 26, 2012)

Very nice. I did the mountain bike thing for a bit, then a hybrid for a few years and just bought an Orbea Road bike. So many nice bikes out there, I just went with what felt good under me.


----------



## scorchedearth (Mar 22, 2012)

I am in a similar position to others on this thread. I bought an MTB a year ago and have ridden it on the road more than off. Since that is the case, I am planning on buying something more road worthy this year. The bikes that I've tried have been so fast off the mark compared with my MTB that I find it a little hard to believe.

What was incredible was how quickly I reached 20mph on a Bianchi Sempre. It is addicting alright...


----------



## pmpski_1 (Oct 7, 2009)

GoRacers said:


> 2012 S30
> 
> Here are some initial impressions:
> 1. Wow, road bikes are fast.
> ...


What were you riding before the new bike?


----------



## GoRacers (Mar 1, 2012)

pmpski_1 said:


> What were you riding before the new bike?


Mountain bike and mtb-converted-to-grocery-getter.


----------



## Andy2302 (Mar 23, 2012)

Quote GoRacers
"Here are some initial impressions:
1. Wow, road bikes are fast.
2. My endurance level sucks.
3. I'm hooked. " 

I feel the same way. Well said.


----------



## Silvercall (Sep 21, 2011)

*Same Boat*



Andy2302 said:


> Quote GoRacers
> "Here are some initial impressions:
> 1. Wow, road bikes are fast.
> 2. My endurance level sucks.
> ...


Ditto!! This is my first season riding a road bike and it is amazing! That said, I have a LONG way to go before I can match up to some of the guys here. BTW the two bikes above are pretty nice looking  

Here is a quick picture (iPhone...) taken today during my ride:
2009 Specialized Allez that I purchased from a co-worker
1.
 
2.
 Coming Storm by Jay F D


----------



## ErnaJansen (May 7, 2012)

*My first ride*

Well, I took out my first ever road bike on the road. Needless to say, I got nowhere. Have been using a mountain bike thus far, and when I got on the road bike, i was frozen in fear. The seating position is totally different. I couldn't get myself to even start pedalling. Feel like a total failure. Has this happened to anyone else? I have a BMC RoadRacer SL01 with a Shimano 105 groupset.


----------



## shadowcolt (May 6, 2012)

My first impressions.......I gotta get in shape..... Where is all this mucas coming from?...... Man, this is a blast even thought my heart is jumping out of my chest. My first ride was 7 miles of huffing and puffing. I qucikyl jumped up to a 30 miler of shear agony. My ride this weekend (started about month ago) was 40 miles. I felt like I could go more. I added aero bars on my last ride and find them to put me in a much more powerful, efficent position when riding. I picked up 1.5 mph average and went further than ever. I have only ridden alone. Tomorrow, I am riding with a neighbor who is going to show me how to draft properly and teach me group riding rules.


----------



## windswept_too (Apr 15, 2012)

> I am in a similar position to others on this thread. I bought an MTB a year ago and have ridden it on the road more than off. Since that is the case, I am planning on buying something more road worthy this year. The bikes that I've tried have been so fast off the mark compared with my MTB that I find it a little hard to believe.


Trust me, don't ask your MTB to do what your road bike can do and don't ask your road bike to do what your MTB can do. However, I should point out that my MTB, a Stumpy 29'r, will do what a road bike does better than what road bike could do on single track.

And I almost forgot, my road bike can't do what my 9zero7 can do period end of discussion.:biggrin5:


----------

